# please answer



## plainjane (Jul 9, 2013)

Do any of you feel tired no matter how much you sleep? I'm exhausted all day....I've had all the bllod work done and everything came out normal. I'm also having a lyme test being done. My next step is candida....I'm just so tired! Anyone else??"?


----------



## plainjane (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you fearless....that's what dpers keep telling me but its hard to believe that that's all it is. I'm just so scared. I have to much to live for I can't die.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

plainjane said:


> Thank you fearless....that's what dpers keep telling me but its hard to believe that that's all it is. I'm just so scared. I have to much to live for I can't die.


Don't die!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Hang in there Ul be ok!!

Early stages of DP are the hardest...do u take any supplements of medication for the depression part?
I actually started taking collateral minerals for depression and they have worked super super well and it's a natural product

Also I would suggest going on a no dairy no wheat diet....that has also helped me tremendously.


----------



## plainjane (Jul 9, 2013)

I just take a regular vitamin ...I feel so helpless its hard to believe that this is just dp im so weak...


----------



## philandrjack (Feb 20, 2013)

Fearless said:


> EDITED


EDITED


----------



## philandrjack (Feb 20, 2013)

Fearless said:


> Do a favour to yourself, be smarter than I was, and believe it without wasting too much time by believeing it's "something else".


What made you finally get over your anxiety that it is something else and get over DP?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

plainjane said:


> I just take a regular vitamin ...I feel so helpless its hard to believe that this is just dp im so weak...


Ur not weak...uve been strong at hiding these horrible feelings for so long until u couldn't do it anymore.

If ur interested to know here to buy the collateral minerals pm me....they work the same as anti depressant only they are natural, and give you more energy.


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

missjess, tried to pm you but your inbox is full or something.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Andre said:


> missjess, tried to pm you but your inbox is full or something.


Ok I'll delete my inbox now...shud be fine to pm me on 5 mins


----------

